# What are you smoking in August 2008?



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess I'm the first one... smoking an always delicious Oliva O Maduro... yummmm


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Smoked a VS Primeros while running around at lunch time :smoke:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Just had my first Gurkha g5 "Avenger". Pretty decent, but I won't trade G3s!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Late Add for July... 

Golf outing with a Hoyo










and a RP.....not real crazy about this one..... :|










Fired up one of Newby's rockets...










Ok...Back to August


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CI Legends Red Label (Perdomo).

(It was after midnight so it was August :lol: .)


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I guess I'm the first one... smoking an always delicious Oliva O Maduro... yummmm


Just won a fiver from the devil. He was looking for a soul to steal. Haven't smoked them before but looking forward to it. Sure have seen them in your hand a lot Aces. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I bought a box of them at an Oliva event, got a sampler and ashtray freebies... already bombed out the sampler and ash tray but I kept all my O maddies, these things are strong and DELISH
you'll see for yourself


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I started of aug. with this oliva robusto tubo...I still can't belive how good these are...and you can't beat the price...If i had room i would buy a box..


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Montecristo #3 Corona while wiping off the bike this afternoon; have to make the scoot look purty for the trip over to The Tinder Box for their CAO "event".


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just got back from the Pepin event. Started with a Black Label-Robusto, followed by one out of the box I bought-a 25 ct Blue Label-Fundadores!
This is a new vitola for them, and they only make it in the Blue Label. They have a 71 year old roller who is just 6 months our of Cuba that makes ALL of them. Closed with the new Baez. If you've found the Pepin's too "strong", give this Baez a try. It's more medium.
Oh, their new "My Father" is to be released 9/15, according to their sales manager. It will come in 4 vitola's:
5x52 Robusto
5x54 Beli
6x49 Cremas(Toro)
7x38 Lanceros :woohoo:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info Stan!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am enjoying a Gurkha Triple Ligero on my porch right now.


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> I started of aug. with this oliva robusto tubo...I still can't belive how good these are...and you can't beat the price...If i had room i would buy a box..


Where do you find the tubos? (Great movie btw).

Started August off with an Oliva Serie 'V' Double Robusto. Such a creamy smoke.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just got back from the CAO event, where I/we got to sample a Gold maduro. All went well until the voices in my head told me to step inside and see what else I could 
find :twisted: . I thought the CAO Sopranos Sampler looked interesting, so I picked a box up. Then a half-dozen Padron Ann. Series torpedo maduros magically landed in the cart - I think I'll let those little darlings have a sit in the humidor for a bit!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

The only place i can find the tubo's is at my local b&m...I have looked every where online for the tubo's and no luck at all.. The b&m only has 10 left as of tues...I might have to go and pick them up...


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> Just got back from the CAO event, where I/we got to sample a Gold maduro. All went well until the voices in my head told me to step inside and see what else I could
> find :twisted: . I thought the CAO Sopranos Sampler looked interesting, so I picked a box up. Then a half-dozen Padron Ann. Series torpedo maduros magically landed in the cart - I think I'll let those little darlings have a sit in the humidor for a bit!


Nice pick ups :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, is it August already???
Dona Flor Selecao. Tasty smoke perfect for the end of a very long day.


----------



## smoke-all-day (Apr 15, 2008)

ill be smoking 5 vegas classics a lot this month. ordered a little something for the girl and the free shipping offer happened to be 20 double coronas for 30 bucks. why not?


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I smoked a La Aurora 1495 corona in the morning (2 am to be exact, after I came home from work) of 8/1/08.

Then, I smoked an El Mejor Emerald Torpedo around 1 pm with coffee.

I am smoking a RP Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet.

On the ride to work today was a Isla Del Sol from JJ.

Thanks JJ!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sitting here with an Onyx Reserve maduro and wondering if this cigar is delicious - or if it is just me, just happy to be outside with a good beer and some fine music. I dunno!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sat outside and enjoyed a Lot 23. Great smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday on my way down to Cincy I smoked a Cohiba XV that was gifted to me by JJ Very good smoke... thanks!



Right now finishing up a CAO Brazilia... tasty as always!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin out back with Jack enjoying my new recliner. Well...it's new to me :lol: Someone had it in a yardsale and gave it to me for free. It's beat up, nothin special to look at, but it's comfy and makes a great smokin chair out on my back porch! :lol: Enjoyed a Oliva Classico, now having a RP Vibe. Few shots of "Snakebites" in me and a coke & soco, listenin to the cd Andy sent me. Life is good.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smoked the Inmenso that Python Bob bombed me. After I got over the disturbing feeling that I had a giant dick in my mouth, I really enjoyed the smoke. It was a solid medium-bodied smoke, but due to it's size, the smoke tasted airy and light. Thanks Bob!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Got home last night to a box of these bad boys... What a great smoke!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

^ Great Smoke !

The only RP, I like and you got it in the petite Beli the best size !  

Good amount of spice and good flavor, great pick up.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Yesterday I enjoyed a Padilla Habano from Iceman (thanks Rick, great stick!), a Petrus Reposado, and a Perdomo Lot 23 Natural also from Iceman  The Lot 23 Natural was awesome; I'd only had the maddie before but the natural blew them away.... mmmmm :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a 5 Vegas 'A' that I got from Andy.

Today on the ride in was a Torano 1916 that I got from Jimmy.


Thanks BOOBs!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just finished up a Pepin Vegas Cubano and a Black Label.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Just finished up a Pepin Vegas Cubano and a Black Label.


I have one of those pepin vegas resting...How are they???


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished up a Pepin Vegas Cubano and a Black Label.
> ...


A little more "medium" than some of his but with a lot of flavour. Plus, they are on the lower end of Pepin pricing.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished my day with a RP 1990.


This one only had about 9 months of age on it but I can tell ya it made a big differance for me. mmm,mmm, good


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Decided to try my first Gurkha Titan tonight, and wow they are pretty awesome smokes!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Saturday was a great...ended my day with a GREAT Cinco Vegas fro TheHAT..










and a Graycliff Professional as a nightcap...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Diggin those Graycliffs eh

Yesterday I had









Not sure what it was, it was somethng that Cman hit me with, said something like Easter Island or Eastern Island and about a review two years ago about it.

Anyways was medium but very good.. thanks again Cman!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

^ East India Ltd ?

by Rocky Patel


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a Vibe.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

What I have smoked so far this month....

Graycliff 1666 PGX (My grade: A, maybe A+)
RP R4 Maduro (C, not impressed)
Vigilante Sun Grown (B)
5 Vegas 'A' (A-)
Gurkha Sig. '101' Maduro (A)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried to smoke a Nub Cameroon a bit ago. 
I only got about an inch into it before it exploded but that inch tasted very good.

I was a little upset because it tasted so good. Here are a couple of pics of what happened


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Python said:


> I tried to smoke a Nub Cameroon a bit ago.
> I only got about an inch into it before it exploded but that inch tasted very good.
> 
> I was a little upset because it tasted so good. Here are a couple of pics of what happened


If you happened to buy it from cigar.com, ci.com, or cigarbid.... call the customer service line. If the cigar is less than a couple months old, they will probably send you a new one for free. They are SO good like that.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow!!! I know you had said it had exploded but boy you weren't kidding.....


Man that sucks; especially given it's such an awesome smoke...sorry about that bro.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info Random!

I did buy it at Cigar.com but it has been a few months. It is only one stick and is not worth the hassle to call and complain.
It's good to know that they will fix problems like that for future reference though.

I have never seen a stick do that before. :lol:


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Python said:


> Thanks for the info Random!
> 
> I did buy it at Cigar.com but it has been a few months. It is only one stick and is not worth the hassle to call and complain.
> It's good to know that they will fix problems like that for future reference though.
> ...


Don't know if that was your first Nub but, I've smoked a couple and have never had that problem. In fact, usually the ash lasts almost the whole smoke and it burns fantastic. So, don't let it keep you from another one.

Last few smokes have been an AB Tempus Lancero (very nice) and a Cubao torpedo (extra nice)


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a G3 tonight, it is hot out but I gutted through it.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Python said:


> Thanks for the info Random!
> 
> I did buy it at Cigar.com but it has been a few months. It is only one stick and is not worth the hassle to call and complain.
> It's good to know that they will fix problems like that for future reference though.
> ...


You never know unless you call. Maybe next time you order, call the order in and ask. You never know.

I went to the CI SS today. They matched the online Xikar xi3 deal with the ashtray. After a bit of convo too, they knocked another $10 off. They are REALLY good people. I am very lucky to have them in my backyard.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had one of my RP The Edge Toros, which take up a fair amount of space in my humi, and for good reason - very nice from start to finish!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

En4cer71 said:


> Don't know if that was your first Nub but, I've smoked a couple and have never had that problem. In fact, usually the ash lasts almost the whole smoke and it burns fantastic. So, don't let it keep you from another one.


I have smoked a Nub before but this was my first Cameroon one. I agree that they taste very good and burn great.



randomhero1090 said:


> You never know unless you call. Maybe next time you order, call the order in and ask. You never know.


Maybe I will give them a call tomorrow. Thanks Random!

I am just finishing up a Gurkha Crest while getting the grill ready for some pizza.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today met up with Anton and Whitefish (Andy) and went to a local B&M here... Anton had a RP Decade and a EO 601 Black Lapgble, Andy went with a tride and true Padron 64 Maddy and I reached for a Camacho Triple Maduro... Anton's co-worker Nick (not to be confused with me) got his cigar cherry popped with an Oliva Master Blend 3



Now Im just outside chillin smokin an Onyx Reserve Cman bombed me with watching a lightning storm roll by.. Thanks Cman


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Gran Habano 3 Siglo... This cigar always kicks my ass.. I dont know why but it just does.


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

I had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto after some nice teriyaki glazed spare ribs.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

1:45 a.m. and I just got off shift... smoking a Costa Rican Vegas de Santiago. Not a common smoke, but pretty nice imo. It's mild to medium, with a nice draw and a leathery taste. They're a little hard to get, but worth it.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great picture of "Da Bruddas" !!

On Monday it was a long day at work and when I got home I decided I had to have a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro. MMMMmmmm... I like these even more than the Lot 23 nattys.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmm. Did you tell your girlfriend Reo about your other girlfriend Lot 23? :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lolat: 


StantheTaxMan said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm. Did you tell your girlfriend Reo about your other girlfriend Lot 23? :shock:


Shhhhhhhh!!!! Are you trying to get me in trouble Stan?? :wink:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I smoked my first Rocky Patel Fusion MM last night, it is now one of my favorites!!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Puffed me a Robusto Reo...hope I said that right....this morning. Loved it! I had to do a review on it :shock:er


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

mangothebartender said:


> Puffed me a Robusto Reo...hope I said that right....this morning. Loved it! I had to do a review on it :shock:er


You made a video of the Shocker? Kevin is going to throw you off of here, you perv :lol:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

lawl! If I did, I dont think he'd throw me off anyways. You grown ups talk of porno all the time :lol:


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Smoking a Cubao by EO and these damn things are VERY TASTY!! Full-bodied and good burn.. my kinda smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking forward to trying that one. Are they out in stores yet?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

mangothebartender said:


> Puffed me a Robusto Reo...hope I said that right....this morning. Loved it! I had to do a review on it :shock:er


One of my favorites... 8)

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... hlight=reo


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Naaaaaaaaah?! Really?!
:wink:
Even I remember THAT and I've got NO memory!
You've really never warmed up to the 601 line, have you?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Naaaaaaaaah?! Really?!
> :wink:
> Even I remember THAT and I've got NO memory!
> You've really never warmed up to the 601 line, have you?


Nope, the only time I smoked a 601, all I could do afterwards was sit and stare at the wall for an hour....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Naaaaaaaaah?! Really?!
> ...


Welcome to MY world! :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Im gonna smoke my last 601 Red tonight or tomorrow


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Looking forward to trying that one. Are they out in stores yet?


Were you referring to the Cubao? If so, Puro's down in Miami has them...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

En4cer71 said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to trying that one. Are they out in stores yet?
> ...


Yes. I was. Hopefully see them up this way shortly?!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Total for today

Reo Robusto
A Wilshire...a small stick
A Las Cabrillas Honduras
and another Maxims De Paris


I need a break :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a nice and spicy Comacho Corojo a bit ago. I dig em!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Speaking of spicy Camachos, I had a Camacho Select that Old Salty bombed me with... very good smoke and right up my ally. Thanks Salty!!





Sitting outside enjoying a nice evening smoking a Man O War corona that Random bombed me with!! thanks Random!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoyed a Padron 64 with my 22 yr. old son (pictured) today. Nice!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

A Padilla, followed immediately by a Trinidad. I was ina smoking mood tonight. I deserved it after a hard day remodeling my bathroom.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Enjoyed a Padron 64 with my 22 yr. old son (pictured) today. Nice!


Not bad Not bad. Makes me feel better about smoking for the fact he is young as well :smile:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Camacho Corojo.... What a great smoke... Gonna pick up a box ASAP :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Was it that limited that i gave you?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Was it that limited that i gave you?


 No but those are good too. It was just a regular. I stopped at JJ on the way home, just felt like smoking a stogie and not worry about traffic :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been hearing a lot about the perdomo lot 23 around here so i picked one up at the local b&m and smoked it tonight. Man you guys where not kidding what a excellent smoke. really enjoyed this one.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had my first Perdomo Corojo yesterday while watching a thunderstorm from the front porch.

Great smoke!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

robwhite422 said:


> I have been hearing a lot about the perdomo lot 23 around here so i picked one up at the local b&m and smoked it tonight. Man you guys where not kidding what a excellent smoke. really enjoyed this one.


Welcome to MY world... :wink:  (To steal Stan's line...)

Was it the Natural or Maduro?? IMO, both are excellent, but that maddy is outstanding.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

19redwings said:


> Had my first Perdomo Corojo yesterday while watching a thunderstorm from the front porch.
> 
> Great smoke!!!


Nice!! As most people know.... I LOVE THOSE CIGARS!! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Iceman said:


> 19redwings said:
> 
> 
> > Had my first Perdomo Corojo yesterday while watching a thunderstorm from the front porch.
> ...


I have yet to meet someone who doesnt... great smoke!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night I got home from work and went out to the desk with a really big ass Griffin's and a cold Coors Light, in a glass that was sent to my by Patrick in recognition that he is back on terra firma.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Iceman said:


> robwhite422 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been hearing a lot about the perdomo lot 23 around here so i picked one up at the local b&m and smoked it tonight. Man you guys where not kidding what a excellent smoke. really enjoyed this one.
> ...


It was the Natural but believe me I will be trying the maddy next.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Fonseca Habana Seleccion. A very tasty smoke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I had an Ashton Half Corona today. I picked up a box of five while Herfing with Nick, Nick, & Anton. It was a little fire cracker!! It only took about 20 minutes to smoke (They are small cigars...probably 4x30) & was pretty spicy & good!! It started off a little rough, but settled in nicely!! If you need a quick smoke give them a try. I think my box of five was only like $9.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Decided on a RP Double Maduro last night, always a great smoke! The night before had an H. Upmann Reserve Maduro, and I gotta say I really wasn't impressed. The draw was horrible, the burn was bad, and the flavor was anything but impressive. Hopefully the other two I got aren't this bad. 

Has anybody else had these?


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Early this afternoon I smoked a CAO Gold Honey. Ehh...not really my thing but it would taste great for someone who likes that sortuh...sweet kinda taste.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Perdomo Lot 23 after the Wednesday afternoon casual disc golf round. Dadgum those dudes are good and even better since it was my first smoke in a week after a tooth extraction last week. 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful evening down here in JAX.......

Smokin' a Habana Cuba Premier Selection Robusto


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

RP Decade this evening - always pure pleasure.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Enjoyed a onyx reserve tonight out on the porch. I think these are pretty good for the price


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Pepin Vegas Cubanas, this is my usual Sunday morning smoke but it's holding up well on a Wed night with a glass of single malt.

Hey Rob, hold onto one of those Onxy for 5-6 months and try it, they get way better.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I finished off a oliva O..First cigar i had after taking a couple day's off...so it seemed even better than normal.. :woohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

robwhite422 said:


> Enjoyed a onyx reserve tonight out on the porch. I think these are pretty good for the price


Those were my first favorite cigar, and they're still in my top ten! 
Always a good choice!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

To further confuse Stan... I enjoyed a really nice La Flor Dominica Double Ligero... :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice choice Rick.. but arent those strong? :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> To further confuse Stan... I enjoyed a really nice La Flor Dominica Double Ligero... :lol:


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. First you EXPECT me to believe you're supporting a Socialist for Pres over a WAR HERO?!
NOW, you expect me to believe you were SMOKING a Double Lig. I've looked closely at the picture. It's rather evident you "photo-shopped" that hand in there to hold THAT cigar?! :shock: :wink:
The gig is up, Bub! You're BUSTED! :twisted:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a La Gloria Cubana Natural. I liked this smoke quite a bit. It taste a lot better than the Maddies to me. The maduros don't compare IMO.
I had almost given up on them until I smoked this Natty.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> Last night was a La Gloria Cubana Natural. I liked this smoke quite a bit. It taste a lot better than the Maddies to me. The maduros don't compare IMO.
> I had almost given up on them until I smoked this Natty.


I agree, I had a Serie R maddy and it was nasty, yes quote me on saying a maddy was nasty and then I had a regular one and mannnn they are soooo good


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Last two nights I had 2 very good maddies...

Victor Sinclair Series 55 Maduro
La Flor de Cano

The VS 55 was really tasty and smooth. I wasn't a huge fan of the wedge tip, but I got over it fast. The Cano smoked like a champ. I let that thing lit for over 5 minutes without a puff, fired right back up with 1 hard draw. A little spice in that Cano.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smoking one of the mac maddies I gave a "D" rating recently in my cigar review. It's still a D, but you gotta smoke what ya got. I just want to smoke them away, so I can move on... unless someone wants them... they feel like a branch, and they taste like a branch too.

I did send away for the 3 for $7.95 mac 1968's though. Not sure how long it will take to get them, but I'm looking forward to tasting.

Got some Trilogy robustos from cbid today. I'll get into them tomorrow when I get off work.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Im going to smoke one of those mac 68's tomorrow... so we'll see how that turns out


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I smoked this la aurora 1495 series today..It was my first one and they are pretty good but just don't know if they are worth the price...


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a CAO Sopranos "The Soldier" - one from the CAO sampler I got. These are going to be fun to smoke!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I went for the TRIFECTA today....

On my way home from work was a WONDERFUL.. I LOVE these.. need to get more.. La Aurora 1495






After I got back from getting my neck adjusted settled down with a Gurkha Legend Anniversary (Perfecto)
I love these... THANKS ANTON!



Now I'm on the porch testing the Macanudo 1968.. so far its pretty good... cant lie


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

CAO Brazilia. Very pleasurable smoke. Went well with my coffee on a "Smoke break" at work.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I had 2 cigars tonight. Oliva O, which was fantastic. 

I then had a Sol Cubano Sumatra... That was smooth. Good draw, burned perfect. A light, creamy taste. Very suprised considering the price. Very happy that I have 3 left.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Went to Ocean City today. Begged my friends mom to stop at a cigar store and picked up these bad boys...the nub was like 5 bucks and the...umm...green one was 8 or so. The most I ever paid for a cigar :shock:










There was a different cigar shop and it had a sign that said they sell legal cubans....whatever that meant.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Mango... Eight bucks for a CAO Brazilia seems high, but I guess they have high tobacco taxes where you live. On the plus side, it is a fantastic cigar and you should enjoy it.

On Thursday I went by the B&M for a Torano event. Buy 3 get 1 free or buy a box and get 8 free. So, I got 3 Casa Torano maddys and a free 1959 Exodus Gold. As many of you know, I am a Torano Whore and a Perdomo Pimp and had to enjoy one of those very tasty Casa Torano maddys.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Rick, had my first Lot 23 Wednesday and have been thinking about it ever since. Are the maduros as good as the naturals?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

riverdog said:


> Rick, had my first Lot 23 Wednesday and have been thinking about it ever since. Are the maduros as good as the naturals?


Actually, I think the Lot 23 maduros better than the naturals.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Iceman said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Rick, had my first Lot 23 Wednesday and have been thinking about it ever since. Are the maduros as good as the naturals?
> ...


Awwww man, there _is_ a god. 8)


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

After iceman told me about how the maddy's are better I picked one up last night at a new b&m i found and enjoyed it a lot last night. I can't pick between the maddy and natural both amazing.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a nice CAO Black VR.... great construction and even burn throughout... and wonderful flavor.. coffee, chocolate, little bit of nut and cinnamon too... i likey


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin).



mangothebartender said:


> There was a different cigar shop and it had a sign that said they sell legal cubans....whatever that meant.


They are lying. 
There is no way to sell Cuban cigars legally unless they are pre-embargo Cubans.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I nubbed this 601 red....Man this thing started off like a firecracker...but when it mellowed out after the first 1/2 inch it was oh so good!!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Tried a CAO Sopranos Boss from my sampler this afternoon. I noticed several wrapper imperfections(micro-sized holes), and after smoking about half of this stick, it came apart at the edge. It was milder than expected, drew very well and evenly, and tasted pretty much the same (leathery) throughout. I'd like it out on the golf course, but not for the price. That said, it was a very nice mild/medium smoke.


Don't know if you can see the wrapper here


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

smoking an 1876 key west out back as I type!!! Got about an hour or so to go


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Haggard kind of week. Off weekend though so it'll get better. The VS Trippple Corojore I just finished sure was a good start on it. 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

wilsondude said:


> Tried a CAO Sopranos Boss from my sampler this afternoon. I noticed several wrapper imperfections(micro-sized holes), and after smoking about half of this stick, it came apart at the edge. It was milder than expected, drew very well and evenly, and tasted pretty much the same (leathery) throughout. I'd like it out on the golf course, but not for the price. That said, it was a very nice mild/medium smoke.
> 
> Don't know if you can see the wrapper here


I'm thinking this should have been in Michael's "Beetle Alert" thread? :shock: 
I hope that stick wasn't in your humi?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> Last night was a CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pinar, 2000 & 3000's are advertised as Legal Cubans because they contain 20% and 30% pre embargo tobacco,.......or so they say ! :shock:

Pinars are not very good IMHO, and very overpriced !


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I had that new E&O Cubao tonight with Cycleman and Redmond. UNBELIEVABLE! NOT a pepper bomb........A TABASCO SAUCE BOMB! :shock:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I'm thinking this should have been in Michael's "Beetle Alert" thread? :shock:
> I hope that stick wasn't in your humi?


Put them in about a week ago. I just checked the 3 others from the sampler, and they look perfect. Any advice?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yummmmmm


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking this should have been in Michael's "Beetle Alert" thread? :shock:
> ...


You can take your chances or freeze them for a few days and let them thaw slowly and then let them sit in the humi awhile before smoking them

If you dont freeze them keep them below 70 degrees


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa those beetles give me the creeps, hope I never get them! 

Anywho I decided to have a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte tonight, they're super good cheap smokes. At least compared to other RP's.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Romeo and Julieta Reserve maddy. The more I smoke R&Js, the more I like them. This is a great cigar, but doesn't seem to be as fashionable as some of the other brands, possibly because it's been around so long.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Padron 1964 Natty. My first Natty & it was pretty good. It had a nice ying/yang going on between creamy & spicy. A nice complex stick....I like the maddy better, but this is damn good too!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Cusano Corojo 1997 that I got from TheHat.
Today was a Playboy by Don Diego that I got from JJ.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Gonzo said:
> 
> 
> > StantheTaxMan said:
> ...


Stan you were right on with this one...But a really good smoke...I only purchased one :mad2: should have purchased some more for a morning smoke..lot's of leather and some sweet spice


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Perdomo Cabinet from Anton's friend Brian... Thanks Bro! very good cigar despite being more mild than I like...

**EDIT**

I think I prematurely called this thing "milder than I like" it kicked in a little past the halfway point and is FREAKIN DELISH! Must get more of these

**edit**

nubbed it, 0 touch ups... great cigar!!! solid A


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> .lot's of leather and some sweet spice


Mmmmmmmmm. Leather and sweet spice! :wink:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Man what a nice day. Got a lot of work done. Burned a Vibe Corojo and an IT Super Fuerte Maduro (thanks Chris) and got in a hammock nap. Life is good. 8)


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

So after dinner i thought i would continue with my pepin weekend with this cuban classic.. I had stayed away from the pepin line because i have been told they are extemly strong and may cause mild hullicination's :wink: The first couple of draw's did blast me with pepper,but after it mellowed this was a fantastic tasting cigar..kind of a cedar and spice taste with a nice long finish.. I really love how thick the smoke was and it coat's the inside of your mouth...The only downside was the burn...had to touch it up to many times IMO.. Will be buying a few more real soon...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<looking swiftly from side to side> You tailin' me, Gonzo? :wink:
THAT'S a good one! In the regular rotation. I find it medium-full? Loads of flavour, too. 
:bowdown: Pepin!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Finished off a super nice CAO MX2 - what a great finish! My son enjoyed a Fonseca Limitada Cubana.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> <looking swiftly from side to side> You tailin' me, Gonzo? :wink:
> THAT'S a good one! In the regular rotation. I find it medium-full? Loads of flavour, too.
> :bowdown: Pepin!


LOL....I guess so...I tend to watch what people like alot..and if it's somthing that i also enjoy ..i'll see what else they like and try it out.. so far it has worked out good..i feel it's a better method than just buying cigars on what the ad has said and hoping for the best....I put off the pepin line for to long based on what other's have said about the stengh(i use to think the perdomo champange was a strong stick when i first started 1 1/2 years ago) but i tried a pepin blue label 1 mth. ago and loved it..


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I got my Macanudo 1968's today. Two went in the humi, and I'm smoking the other one now. I must admit, it's a tasty smoke.

... although there's a weird smell to the smoke aroma, like iodine???


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> I got my Macanudo 1968's today. Two went in the humi, and I'm smoking the other one now. I must admit, it's a tasty smoke.
> 
> ... although there's a weird smell to the smoke aroma, like iodine???


Mmmmm.............iodine.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > <looking swiftly from side to side> You tailin' me, Gonzo? :wink:
> ...


<putting the fella under his wing> Ya' gotta try to find the new E&O/601 Cubao then. And you said you were going to try and find the Alec Bradley Tempus? And I just read about in _Smoke_ Magazine and have to try the new King Habano from Oliveros.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

on the ride to work was a Romeo Y Julieta 1875.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just had a Pepin Blue Label, followed by a JJ.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

ok everyone... i have been CRAZY busy with both my jobs, keeping up with mowing the grass, my husband duties in the bedroom (all 5 minutes worth :lol: ) changing the oil in the cars etc... that i have barely had time to enjoy my daily smoke.

much less, taking a picture, and posting here.

i feel terrible about it because i have been enjoying so many smokes from my good friends that have taken the time to bomb me.

so please let me take this chance to catch up.

today...

and my other smoke tonight

and to catch everyone up...these are all the tasty smokes that my good friends python, aces, and buzkirk have allowed me to enjoy over the last week to 10 days or so.

thanks again fellas... ive truly enjoyed *ALL* of them.

thanks to everyone! 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the way home from work was a Cigar.com Brazilian Label.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Joya De Nic Antano 1970 this afternoon.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Smoking a Gurkha Tree Trunk...I mean Titan right now. What an easy draw for a big cigar. Needed some touchups, but a nice flavor. Not overly strong.

I am 1:30 into smoking it with an inch to go. And I am puffing hard!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm following Stan's lead and smoking a Pepin Blue, toro I think.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Gonzo said:


> So after dinner i thought i would continue with my pepin weekend with this cuban classic.. I had stayed away from the pepin line because i have been told they are extemly strong and may cause mild hullicination's :wink: The first couple of draw's did blast me with pepper,but after it mellowed this was a fantastic tasting cigar..kind of a cedar and spice taste with a nice long finish.. I really love how thick the smoke was and it coat's the inside of your mouth...The only downside was the burn...had to touch it up to many times IMO.. Will be buying a few more real soon...


That picture is really good! Great smoke to, one of my favorite.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

jjmolleck said:


> ok everyone... i have been CRAZY busy with both my jobs, keeping up with mowing the grass, my husband duties in the bedroom (all 5 minutes worth :lol: ) changing the oil in the cars etc... that i have barely had time to enjoy my daily smoke.
> 
> much less, taking a picture, and posting here.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Your a girl?! Anywho, awesome bands (and cigars). The REO I had not too long ago and was awesome!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

My weekend started with a Punch Rare Corojo at the B&M.



Then a Lot 23 maddy when I got home.



Saturday morning was a fantastic Santa Damiana, coffee, and the new Cigar magazine.



Later while running errands I stopped by the B&M again for a very tasty Casa Torano.



Sunday started with a B&M house brand, coffee, and the WaPo.



Then finally, just to baffle Stan, I had a Don Pepin Series JJ... :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good Sunday at a disc golf tournie - VS triple corojo on the drive over, Partagas Black at lunch break and beginning of second round, CAO Criollo during wind down and awards ceremony and an RP Junior on the ride home. 8)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Long weekend...got smacked around by Madmike and Cy-
man...pics to follow...:roll:

Had the chance to enjoy a few smokes:

VS Triple Corojo...Mmmm very nice









of course a Cinco Vegas...I'm swimming in these things...!!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

This weekend I had a Gurkha Legend Churchill, It was a little on the mild side but still packed a pretty decent flavor.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a DPG Serie JJ.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Python said:


> Last night I had a DPG Serie JJ.


That makes you, me, and Ice yesterday having one.........


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday I wanted to enjoy a nice smoke while watching the men's "redeem team" whoop up on China. So I went with what I figured was appropriate.. a CAO America










Today, outside enjoying one of the Rocky Patel I-Presss... VERY good cigar, about halfway through and not a single touchup, lots of smoke, perfect draw. Can't wait to smoke the other 19


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I just finished up a Gurkha Doble Maduro that I got from Jax.
I was on the deck reading a book and it was a nice relaxing smoke.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Lit up a Joya De Nicaragua '70 Antano today. Beautiful wrapper, but had to touch it up three times because of an uneven burn. Very little smoke, and I had to work to keep it lit, but I enjoyed it, and it had a very spicy finish, which was an unexpected plus. I've got another one, so I'll let it sit a bit before trying it in the future.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Having my 1st (I think) Gurkha Sig. 101 Maduro. Comes in the Robusto size....

What a great cigar. All sorts of flavors. Burns slow and even. A nice mix of sweet and earthy tones.

I could smoke Gurkhas all day. I have yet to have one I didnt like.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

DAWHHH! Cute puppy dog Aces. My dog threw up today while I was smoking a Sol Cubano. Don't know if it was the smoke or what :roll:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a Oliva V Lancero tonight.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

After doing about 3 hours worth of mountain biking on Saturday, I ended up eating a HUGE steak and baked potato dinner. I finished this off with a Perdomo ESV '91. To be honest, I did not like this cigar at all!! The draw was way too easy and offered no resistance at all. The taste was overwhelmingly strong; I didn't pick up any flavors at all. In all fairness, I bought it at the local B&M and smoked it when I got home; no sit time. Either way, it wasn't my cup of tea. I had a Perdomo Reserve Maduro on Sunday which made up for everything.

I also had a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur; not a bad smoke. I had it while driving to a friend's house. Next time, I will take the time to enjoy this cigar a bit more.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sitting out on my dad's front porch listening to the crickets, catching up on some posts here and enjoying a tasty Fuente Habana Seleccion.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Went and saw step-brothers with my gf and now we're sitting on the porch, I'm smoking another I-Press and she is workin on an REO


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Went and saw step-brothers with my gf and now we're sitting on the porch, I'm smoking another I-Press and she is workin on an REO


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome stuff! I needs to find me a gal who enjoys cigars too =P


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Oro Cubano. Damn, I'm tired as shite.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Monday after work was an always tasty Rocky Patel 1992 toro... 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I love bein on vacation...gorgeous sunny day, sittin out back in my dad's yard enjoying a 5Vegas Gold with some coffee. I need to do this vacation thing more often! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good for you Rider!!!!! Keep on enjoying it!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a Alec Bradley Harvest Selection 97 last night and was a very enjoyable smoke


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

mangothebartender said:


> Awesome stuff! I needs to find me a gal who enjoys cigars too =P












:lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an El Centurion by DPG, it was pretty tasty.

Earlier today was a 5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I had an inconsistent Camacho 1962. I usually love these, but this one was hit & miss. One great puff, one lousy puff :ask: I had to leave it out in my car, so that may have had something to do with it. Usually these are top-notch!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

My Camacho 1962's from Cigar.com special last week just came in yesterday. I'll put one in the box for tomorrow afternoon's round of disc. Looking forward to them. Counting on them to be a box of "hits".  

Just finished my first Oliva Serie O perfecto as a wind down after working on the course. Nice little stick. I started out with a "Dances with Cigars" cut recommended by some noted aficionado or other. :lol: About a third of the way into it I said screw it, gave it a normal cut and enjoyed the rest of it like the heathen I am. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

RP The Edge today - as always, enjoyed it right down to the nub.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

CAO Brazilia after a huge dinner...listening to crickets.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

thanks to my buddy nick, i enjoyed a cohiba red dot (small) about a 20 minute smoke and very tasty

thanks again nick


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

THREAD JACK>>> Bubba really needs to develop better taste in women. I mean, come on... Jennifer Flowers, Paula Jones... what's up with that?


jjmolleck said:


> mangothebartender said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome stuff! I needs to find me a gal who enjoys cigars too =P


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoying a Nestor Placencia Cuba Libre. It's a nice, smooth smoke.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Recently smoked my first:

5 Vegas Gold (OK)
Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 (Pretty Good)
CAO Gold maduro (Really good cept for a BAD plug)
CI Legends Red Label (Perdomo) WOW!!!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Enjoyed a nice cigar today


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I had a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior. Nice cigar, very tasty!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

UMMMM... I havent smoked anything I have been to busy with P90X and counting calories, and planning meals. :???:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> Recently smoked my first:
> 
> CI Legends Red Label (Perdomo) WOW!!!


I'm with you on the Legends Red, great smoke, and great value. The Yellow label is my favorite with the Red a very close second.

Pepin JJ (white label) tonight.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> UMMMM... I havent smoked anything I have been to busy with P90X and counting calories, and planning meals. :???:


Me too but I brought a Camacho Corojo Limited Diploma with me to work for the ride home


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

LaAurora 1495 before Wednesday afternoon golf and a wonderful IT Super Fuerte maduro after. Thanks again Chris. The best one yet. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

No sweat man, they do get better with a lil time in the humi I think. Great sticks. 

I went to a cigar bar in Boulder yesterday (pics and review to come) and had a great Tatuaje brown label. Great smoke!


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

I smoked me a Zino Classic #6 last night. It was just "OK", a bit coarse, a bit harsh and unrefined, IMO. I have another one so I'll give it another shot.

What a joy to come home and find a packy of cigars sitting on my doorstep. I got a four-pack of Fuente God of Fire Carlito Robustos (with the Cameroon wrappers), and a Thompson Power of 10 sampler. The Power of 10 sampler had a great big old Ghurka Vulcan. I'm looking forward to smoking that sucker.

I know those Thompson samplers aren't necessarily the greatest cigars on earth, but at $19.95 for 10 sticks, they're right in my price range. And then I save the REALLY spectacular ones for weekends up at the cabin.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Joya de Nicaragua.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

When I got home last night, I cooked up a t-bone steak on the cast iron skillet. No fixin's, just meat. I tried a Fuente Opus X for the very first time, thanks to brother Dwertman!! I would call it medium body and full flavor. Lots of nice flavors involved in this cigar. Thanks again James!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats a very good smoke, was thinking about having one sometime this weekend.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Rider's post has me wanting to smoke one of my Tatuaje Havana IVs. So thats on the menu tonight!


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Had a new smoke from Flor Dominicana. A Limitado III. Very nice. Nowhere near as full-bodied as their Ligero line. It comes in a very nice box and is a limited production. Good hearty smoke.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a CAO Gold maddy this afternoon. A decent, mild stick - flavor picked up nicely the last third.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed a nice Camacho Corojo Limited Diploma after work today..


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Enjoyed a nice Camacho Corojo Limited Diploma after work today..


Nick what in the HELL is up? I thought you were a strictly Ronson man!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smokin a Vegas de Santiago Costa Rican puro. Not a bad cigar, but probably not one I will buy again.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

last night was a 5 Vegas 'A'.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

This morning, I had a Legends Maroon with my morning coffee. Very nice smoke for the price, but didn't hold a candle to the Perdomo Reserve Maduro I had last night. It was 1.5 hours of stogie bliss.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed a nice Romeo y Julietta 1875 on my way home from work courtesy of Lazylightning.. thanks bro!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had an Onyx Reserve No. 2 Belicoso after lunch today. Excellent cigar, and the square press just feels good in my hands.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Went to a new b&m today and found this tatuaje red ..7x47.. Just ordered a 5'er of the red and another 1 of the series P...Thought i might have some burn problems from what i've heard about the tatuaje red and white..But it burned pretty good..couple of minor touch up's...nothing major.. He had some of the brown label...shhould have snagged a couple of them too.. :banghead:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Smoked TWO! cigars tonight, which is alot for me, while watching Bad Boys...the one with Will Smith in it  One was the 5 Vegas Gold and the other...I cannot remember the name but BOTH were very freaking great! I liked the one I cant remember...tasted buttery  THe Vegas was freaking awesome also. A few pictures


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Had an Onyx Reserve No. 2 Belicoso after lunch today. Excellent cigar, and the square press just feels good in my hands.


I just had one of these tonight with some friends out in my garage. Although it was a #4, a little smaller. I definitely enjoyed it, but next time i think i will go bigger. The #4 was a little too short of a smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had the new Rocky "Summer Selection 2008" or some such name and my ney fav, the Espinosa y Ortega Cubao. The Rocky wasn't bad, actually. Approaching medium, but with decent flavour. As for the Cubao, I'm not getting the overwhelming pepper that I got the first half of the first one I ever smoked. Just solid flavour with pepper-undertones.......:wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride in today I had a Perdomo Lot 23 Natty. A pretty good smoke.




Mango, if the band that you are showing in the pic is the band to the cigar, it was a Padilla Hybrid.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had 2 so far today the first was the yellow band Cabaiguan.. and it was fantastic. Spicy peppery with a nice leathery core. I thoroughly enjoyed it and nubbed it.. Just fantastic. It say Miami on the band maybe Peppin Made not really sure though just picked it up at the B&M and havent researched it much.



Then I had a nice Perdomo Cabinet Cammy I didnt used to like this so much but this one was very nice!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok that cabaguian is from Pete johnson maker of tatuaje and is blended and rolled by Peppin Garcia. Great Cigar.. Seem to be expensive onlne.. but i got mine for like 7 bucks. Super nice smoke AND it had great construction and burn :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a nice Onyx Reserve (courtesy of Whitefish)....many thanks bro!


These are freak'n awesome smoked at a very affordable price.....


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> This morning, I had a Legends Maroon with my morning coffee. Very nice smoke for the price, but didn't hold a candle to the Perdomo Reserve Maduro I had last night. It was 1.5 hours of stogie bliss.


+1 there OSB. I'm toking a Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage '91. What a smooth smoke! I haven't had but one or two Perdomos, but I'm liking them a lot!

>>>EDIT BUTTON>>>

Holy shite! Just finished this smoke, and I didn't nub it, I ROACHED it! I had to break out a roach clip from the electric stuff box, I couldn't stop smoking it! Really excellent smoke!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

You're welcome!! I really love R&Js. Enjoy!



Acesfull said:


> Enjoyed a nice Romeo y Julietta 1875 on my way home from work courtesy of Lazylightning.. thanks bro!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

mangothebartender said:


> Smoked TWO! cigars tonight, which is alot for me, while watching Bad Boys...the one with Will Smith in it  One was the 5 Vegas Gold and the other...I cannot remember the name but BOTH were very freaking great! I liked the one I cant remember...tasted buttery  THe Vegas was freaking awesome also. A few pictures


Mango, you've got cigars, peanut butter, hair conditioner, birch beer, a deck of cards, and a roll of tape all on the same table. Looks like you're into some kinky stuff!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Had my first smoke in over a week tonight. Had an ITC Split Decision Triple Toro. It started off crappy but got better as it went. I like the Double Toro better. I got to have this smoke out in my front yard since it was a great night out and was cool out. Sat out in the yard with my wife and dog and got to relax for the first time in a while. Didn't have a beer tonight due to having a percocet a little before smoking.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> mangothebartender said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked TWO! cigars tonight, which is alot for me, while watching Bad Boys...the one with Will Smith in it  One was the 5 Vegas Gold and the other...I cannot remember the name but BOTH were very freaking great! I liked the one I cant remember...tasted buttery  THe Vegas was freaking awesome also. A few pictures
> ...


HAHA! Some might say that. I've got way too much going on in my room for someone who's moving out in a couple weeks :sad:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Montecristo Platinum Robusto, an excellent cigar.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I tried smoking a Tatuaje Red Label that I got from Aces.

This one had the same problems that Nick was complaining about, there was no draw. It was like they put the wrapper around concrete. I tried to unplug it but when I stick a small rod into it the wrapper split and exploded, like it was wrapped so tight that it had no room to expand. I had to ditch it.

Thanks anyway Nick!


This morning on the ride in, I had a Perdomo Reserve Champagne. A very tasty smoke.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

This weekend I had a CI legend red label made by perdomo. I thought this was an good cigar with a lot of taste that got a lot better the farther it went down. Then I smoked a Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warrior, recommended by the hat a very good cigar thanks for the recommendation. Glad I got these


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had my usual..........a Pepin Black Label followed by a Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Had to go pick up my acoustic guitar so i stopped by and picked up a pepin blue for tonight's preseason game.>> 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice, and NICE!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

skeletor121 said:


> Had my first smoke in over a week tonight.


WHAT???!!!



> Didn't have a beer tonight due to having a percocet a little before smoking.


THAT'S an interesting combination!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin out back with Jack, drinkin some beers and I'm smokin an RP O.W.E. Great smoke.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Enjoyed a La Gloria Cubana Serie R tonight with a cup of coffee. I though it was very smooth and a very nice draw on it as well.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> This one had the same problems that Nick was complaining about, there was no draw. It was like they put the wrapper around concrete. I tried to unplug it but when I stick a small rod into it the wrapper split and exploded, like it was wrapped so tight that it had no room to expand. I had to ditch it.


yeah F those tatuaje's

Been smokin alot tis weekend, but here is a pic of my smokin an Oliva "O" maddy...


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Lit up a Cuvee No.151 today and enjoyed every minute; clean, easy draw, plenty of flavor and character. This could make my list of everyday cigars.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Went camping this weekend Had a Tierra Del Sol (one of Perdomos cheaper lines) which was actually quite tasty and a Don Peppin Cuban Classic (my first Don Peppin ever) that Zito got me which is the first non-maduro that has left me with the "man I have to get a box of these!!"


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a RP Fusion last night.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

last night i had an Olivia series G (thanks aces!) it was pretty good... a little light for my taste, but it was still pretty good. i smoked that and a graycliff1666 while out on the river water skiing and tubing. im sore as shit today, a little sun burnt but those were some tasty smokes, on water that was smooth as glass. couldnt have asked for a better night. sorry about not having pics :???:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> Went camping this weekend Had a Tierra Del Sol (one of Perdomos cheaper lines) which was actually quite tasty and a Don Peppin Cuban Classic (my first Don Peppin ever) that Zito got me which is the first non-maduro that has left me with the "man I have to get a box of these!!"


I have been trying to score the DPCCs on cBid. They always go high.

Maybe we can work something out at the herf....score a box or get 2 mega samplers...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an Onyx Reserve.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Python said:


> Last night was an Onyx Reserve.


Freakin' delicious inexpensive smoke...I love em!!



randomhero1090 said:


> andrew_will1 said:
> 
> 
> > Went camping this weekend Had a Tierra Del Sol (one of Perdomos cheaper lines) which was actually quite tasty and a Don Peppin Cuban Classic (my first Don Peppin ever) that Zito got me which is the first non-maduro that has left me with the "man I have to get a box of these!!"
> ...


hmmmmm, could be a good idea...I take it you like em too?


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> hmmmmm, could be a good idea...I take it you like em too?


I have really enjoyed ever Pepin blend I have smoked so far. Tatuaje, Cubao, and all the Pepin lines.

I actually had a lunch-time cigar today, Pepin Blue Label Preferido. A little pepper to get it started, really smooth after the 1st 1/2 inch. Pretty unique taste.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> andrew_will1 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmm, could be a good idea...I take it you like em too?
> ...


Sounds about the same experience I had with it.. I may smoked that maddy you gave me tonight... we'll see

Anyways I just smoked a CI Legends Red Label (Perdomo I think) that Anyton gave to me while I was changing the oil in my car. This is one of the better Legends I have smoked.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Sounds about the same experience I had with it.. I may smoked that maddy you gave me tonight... we'll see
> 
> Anyways I just smoked a CI Legends Red Label (Perdomo I think) that Anyton gave to me while I was changing the oil in my car. This is one of the better Legends I have smoked.


Yes, looking back on the bomb I sent, there are some yummies in there 

I had the CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin) you sent me, that was pretty good. But I like the Pepin Blue more. I, too, am a Maduro whore.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

It was a good weekend. Lots of sun and plenty of cigars. Fuente Double Chateaux Sungrown, Torano Exodus Silver, an I.T. Cameroon Legend, and a Perdomo Reserve Sun Grown. What a great way to spend a few days off!!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just finished a 5 Vegas Series "A" while hanging out on the front lawn. This was my last smoke for a couple days since I am heading in for surgery tomorrow. I figured I would go out with one of my favorites. I'll check in sometime on Wednesday if all goes well.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Royal Silk Toro Grande!!! It is so good, that it makes me want to drive to Louisville & give Didier a big, wet, Sloppy kiss for let us know about the deal for them!!! If these things are this good now (I just got them in the mail today) how the hell awesome are they gonna be in like 6 months? If they make it that long!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday (Sunday) was by birthday and I wasn't in the mood and didn't have the time to smoke a cigar, but tonight (Monday) I smoked my first ever Opus X to celebrate getting old as sh!t.




It was a very good, very tasty, great smoke!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Python said:


> Yesterday (Sunday) was by birthday and I wasn't in the mood and didn't have the time to smoke a cigar, but tonight (Monday) I smoked my first ever Opus X to celebrate getting old as sh!t.


Old as shit my ass... :bitchslap: Try being born in 1956 (a great olympic year, by the way)

Tonight (this morning I should say) I'm smoking a Trilogy Corojo. It's not as nice as the Trilogy maddy the BBS bombed me with. I was really taken with that cigar. This one has draw issues right off the bat, and it's burning really hot. I don't care how tasty the cigar is, that will put it right down to a C+ right off. Being the cheap Dutch bastard that I am, though, I'll probably end up nubbing it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today was another first ever smoke for me, a PAM 64



A pretty good smoke with lots of coffee and hints of chocolate.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Padron 7000 today, while reading a new novel. Love the big ring size, and for the price, one of the best values out there IMO. I bought several maddys, which pack a little more punch than the other offering. Superb!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday was a tasty Cuasno 18 Maddy with a Cup O Joe.. Thanks Random!










That shirt Im wearing look familiar CMan?

Oh speaking of Cman I smoked the Vibe he sent me today... I need to get more of these it was goood...










Thanks Cman!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Now does nubbing it mean cutting it shorter...basically cutting the part that sucks off? Just curious...

Now I am Smoking a nice Rocky Patel R4 cigar. I am developing a habit of looking up the cigar im smoking on google or yahoo andfinding out the flavors it has. This cigar has a robust flavor of leather and spice  Very nice


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> Now does nubbing it mean cutting it shorter...basically cutting the part that sucks off? Just curious...


'Nubbing it' means that you smoked it all the way down so there is just a 'nub' left. 
About 1/4 to 1/2 inch of cigar left, sometimes shorter than that.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh..okay Gotcha. When my cigar was way too hot, I cut it to the point where I saw there was no burnt tobacco left. Sorry for digressing gentlemen.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> Oh..okay Gotcha. When my cigar was way too hot, I cut it to the point where I saw there was no burnt tobacco left. Sorry for digressing gentlemen.


AHHHHH Dont do that :???:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoked a Fuente Hemmingway at lunch, 5 Vegas Miami mowing the lawn after work and now a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro. 

I used to really like the AF Hemmi's but not so much anymore.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

fishr said:


> Smoked a Fuente Hemmingway at lunch, 5 Vegas Miami mowing the lawn after work and now a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro.
> 
> I used to really like the AF Hemmi's but not so much anymore.


Bad fishr.. 5 Vegas Miamis are not yardgars!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon for smokes yesterday. Got out of the office by noon and played a twilight disc tournament late afternoon. Pleasantly surprised by a Brazilian.com; not a CAO but definitely tasty. A Bauza during the round. A Gurkha Anniversario perfecto after. And an RP Junior for the short shuttle home. 8)


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior box press Bobby gave me last night, it was quite a tasty smoke.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

smoked a tierra del sol last night that drew gave me an alll around good cigar.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> fishr said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked a Fuente Hemmingway at lunch, 5 Vegas Miami mowing the lawn after work and now a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro.
> ...


LOL! Yeah but I don't like any of my yard gars anymore and I've given most of them away. A petite corona sized yard gar would work, wish the Legends Yellow label came in a smaller size.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a Reo.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night I enjoyed RyJ cedro #2.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

JAX said:


> Last night I enjoyed RyJ cedro #2.....


Very good smoke...

I have an H Uppman Vintage Cameroon I am going to smoke on the way home from work that Barbarian hit me with.. thanks again Brian!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just got back from taking a walk around the neighborhood with the wife. I grabbed a Padron 1926 80 Years (pretty sure it was the natty) to smoke on the walk.



It was a really good smoke. I picked up some nuttiness, coffee, chocolate, a hint of woodiness, and a slight sweetness on the finish.

It is really good, but I don't think it is worth the price.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought two... of those..burned one already.. Very good cigar but yeah I agree about the price thing, you can get 2 1964 Torps maybe 3 depending on the price of the 80th and how much you pay for the Torps


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Burned a VS Triple Corojo mini on the drive to Wednesday disc and settled down after the round with a nice Camacho 1962.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed an H. Uppman Vintage Cameroon on the way home from work... very good cigar.. thanks Barbarian


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

RP Decade today - had a couple of burn issues, but fixed them with touch-ups; have done this several times w/ RP's. This is a full bodied smoke that is not for the faint of heart, and I had to force myself to slow down, which made this smoke much more enjoyable. I think I'll let my other Decade's sit in the humi for a bit.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I won a 5'er of gurkha's centurian about 3 week's ago and wanted to try somthing new tonight so i went with one of these.. I was a little disappointed,but not with the taste of this cigar.. I found it really smooth and creamy,but it started to unravel a while after the band was removed. Fortunately i only paid $23 dollars for the 5'er.. I'll let the other 4 sit a while and try again!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Really enjoyed an Ashton Heritage tonight that I got from Andy. Really tasty cigar! No pic, cuz no phone yet :sad:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Finished a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio 'Keeney' Cameroon about half an hour ago. A very good cigar.

Becuase the EdS Keeney was a bit too small, I just lit a 3 and a half years old Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I havent posted here in a few days, so here is some of my recent cigars.

Wednesday afternoon I stopped by the B&M for a Perdomo Champagne and watched some Olympic baseball. Great game... the US beat Japan 4-2 in 11 innings, but it was 0-0 going into the 11th.



On Monday it was a very tasty Perdomo Habano corojo.



Last Sunday I was the the B&M for some Olympic viewing with a nice La Flor Dominica Double Ligero.



Last Saturday evening I attended the 50 wedding aniversary of my aunt and uncle. Here I am enjoying a R&J Reserva Real.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at you in a suit?! Smoking Double Ligs AND Perdomo Habano Corojo's?
What have you done with Iceman?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

What can I say.. the man is for CHANGE! :lol: oke:

I just smoked a quick Cohiba Red Dot Pequeno during a trip I had to take for work.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a CAO MX2 Dagger that I got from TheHat.

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:lolat: 


Acesfull said:


> What can I say.. the man is for CHANGE! :lol: oke:


Whoa! That'll leave a mark! :wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Gotta play catchup with the pics and smokes...

Played well on Tues but I putted like my Grandmother...The smokes were good though....takes less practice to get one of these right...:roll:



















When I get a minute at work...which has been very hard lately...


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had an AF Hemingway today, and smoked it right down to the nub; these will probably be my first box purchase as soon as the new humi arrives.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Had an AF Hemingway today, and smoked it right down to the nub; these will probably be my first box purchase as soon as the new humi arrives


Hey Wilson, I like your quote at the bottom of your posts. Who said/wrote it?

I smoked three today. Started off with a 5 Vegas Limitada, moved on to a Fonseca habana Seleccion, and am now tokin a Man O War that 19Redwings bombed me with. All very tasty smokes. As I smoke more, my tastes are getting more refined. I'm able to enjoy and rate smokes better now. This Man O War is a fantastic full bodied smoke from start to finish. I haven't nubbed it yet, but I expect I will, cause I really like it. In my way of rating smokes, an A smoke is one that is tasty, no construction or burn issues, and does not finish bitter. As long as the Man O War does not finish bitter, I'll put it in the A category.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Last night i smoke an A. Fuente Curly Head Deluxe. And i must say it was rather delicious. At the start it didn't burn so well, it started canoing right off the bat, but with a few touch ups all was well. The draw was perfect i though, and the taste superb. This is my 3rd or 4th Fuente, and I think is by far the best smoke for the price. It was well under $3.00

Here's the accompaniment pic:








(Sorry for the quality, the lighting was terrible...)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Hey Wilson, I like your quote at the bottom of your posts. Who said/wrote it?


I think Tolkien gets credit for it, and it's really the story of my life; I put close to 8K miles on my motorcycle this summer just "wandering" around - from central Cal to east Tenn.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I got a box of those Man O War's and, to quote Cycleman, they tasted like ass OTT. I've tried one every week since then and, now that they've rested, they ARE quite tasty!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Tolkein would be correct... It is a direct reference to the Numorien line..... The Ranger's of the North, specifically Aragorn. 

“All that is gold does not glitter, not all those who wander are lost; the old that is strong does not wither, deep roots are not reached by the frost. From the ashes a fire shall be woken, a light from the shadows shall spring; renenwed shall be blade that was broken, the crownless again shall be king.”


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Denahue said:


> Tolkein would be correct... It is a direct reference to the Numorien line..... The Ranger's of the North, specifically Aragorn.
> 
> "All that is gold does not glitter, not all those who wander are lost; the old that is strong does not wither, deep roots are not reached by the frost. From the ashes a fire shall be woken, a light from the shadows shall spring; renenwed shall be blade that was broken, the crownless again shall be king."


My favorite movie(s) of all time...


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> Denahue said:
> 
> 
> > Tolkein would be correct... It is a direct reference to the Numorien line..... The Ranger's of the North, specifically Aragorn.
> ...


Those are my favorite books of all time as well.

Tonight I enjoyed a Padron 64. Looking forward to my next cigar tomorrow since I am home without any responsibilities I can smoke more often.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

skeletor121 said:


> Tonight I enjoyed a Padron 64.


Speaking of favorites, what a fine choice!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On the way home yesterday I stopped by the B&M for a quick Perdomo Champagne robusto.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Pueblo Dominicano from Jimmy this morning on the ride in to work. First one of those, pretty tasty stick.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

had a cusano 10th anniversary last night that Jimmy bombed me with first one of these and thought it was a great smoke with lots of flavor. Thanks again Jimmy


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I wanted to wait 'till I got some vacation pics ready to post up on my August smokes, so here goes. I smoked about 17 stogies down in Myrtle Beach including but not limited to Oliva G, IT Super Fuertes, Sol Cubano Serie B, and:

a Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy during the only rain day









a CI Legends Black Label (La Aurora) on the beach









a Torano 1916 Cammy while out on the boardwalk









We got back last Sunday and I had Monday off also so I had my first Graycliff (a 1666) and my first Pepin blue label. Both were outstanding smokes.

Last night was a Man 'O War from the Iceman (thanks Rick!) and that was sooooo good. August has been sweet so far :smoke:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a RYJ Reserva Real (Lonsdale) this morning while waxing the wife's car. It was the last of a 5 pack and was, um, decent.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Torano Signature that I got from Herzen.

Thanks Brian M.!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Grabbed a RP Fusion outta the desktop at work...it's pretty good, but not yet on my top ten list...


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

One of those "will it never end" Friday's, not necessarily overly stressful, no real crash and burns, just f-ing long...... Lit up a Torano Casa Torano in the parking lot before leaving town, 15 minutes to home and an hour enjoying the low humidity, light breeze 80 degree late afternoon reading outside on the ridge. Life is, once again, good. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Finished the day w/ a CAO Sopranos Associate. Absolutely delightful - gotta get more of these!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Ghurka Symphony robusto #4. I may be falling in with the iceman in liking more med, milder cigars with a lot of flavor. That's this Ghurka. Really tasty. Lots of rich smoke. Possibly an A cigar. I'll try another in the a.m.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Played some poker tonight with the guys. Shmoked a cheapo from cigar international (the Savoy special they had - $16.00 for 25 coronas). I figured at that price they would be worth it, but you could definitely tell it was cheap. But everything turned alright as i won $20.00. Not bad for a small $5.00 buy-in and having fun on a Friday night.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Natural.


Today on the ride in was a Don Mateo courtesy of LazyLightning.
Thanks Steve!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Pepin JJ and a Pepin Black Label this afternoon.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a 3 year old VSG beli, SA~WEET !  

Some people like the VSG fresh, more robust, but, a little time makes these mellow nicely.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Pepin JJ and a Pepin Black Label this afternoon.


I JUST DON'T BELIEVE YOU!!!!!!!!!

Stan,,,, smoking a Pepin??? :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Me and my box........:wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CI Legends Red Label (Perdomo).

Today on the ride in was a Chateau Real from Lazy.

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

While smoking it up with Nick & Jimmy, I had a very nice Rocky Patel I-Press that Nick was nice enough to gift me (Thanks again bro!!) & finished it up with a nice 3 year old Ashton Magnum!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Torano Noventa on Friday at Rae's, really tasty stick. First time I've seen them...lil pricey, but a good smoke


Yesterday for the herf I enjoyed (in no particular order):
Perdomo Habano Corojo Torp (the big one!)
Arganese ML3 (really liked this)
Arganese CL3
Tatuaje Reserva (outstanding!)
Man O' War lancero (great flavor, lil tight on the draw)

Had a 5Vegas Gold this morning with my coffee...great breakfast.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

What a nice weekend. Yesterday was a Vibe Corojo doing some course work. Today was a VS Corojo mini, again working on the course. Back to the top of the ridge for a beer, the hammock and an LGC Serie R. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

smokin a DPG Serie JJ... yummy


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home was an Indian Tabac Nonpareil.


----------



## jcole311-cr (Jan 2, 2007)

Friday night had VSG Torpedo, Perdomo Habano Corojo Toro, La Requiza Torpedo

it was a great night


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just sat down out back and fired up a Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo that I got from RiverDog last week. I'll admit that to date I've not been much of a Victor Sinclair fan...but this smoke is very quickly changing that. Thanks Jaime!!!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a Bolivar Royal Corona tonight.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Smoking a Gurkha now that I was bombed with....dont know its specific name or nothing BUT it is a gurkha and is in my favorites along with the Reo and Indian Tobac Classic


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a PAM 64 Diplomatico.

All I can say is, WOW.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> Just sat down out back and fired up a Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo that I got from RiverDog last week. I'll admit that to date I've not been much of a Victor Sinclair fan...but this smoke is very quickly changing that. Thanks Jaime!!!


Glad you enjoyed it. Pretty rough wrappers, less so on the Churchills, but the wrapper on the VS Trip Corojo mini I smoked on the course yesterday was so toothy you expected to have a chunk taken out of your lip.  BUT it burned evenly and tasted great lever the ness. 8)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Afterwork on Friday was an Ashton VSG.



Satuday morning was a nice mild house brand with my coffee.

http://imageshack.us

Sunday morning was a very tasty Griffins with my coffee.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

How you like the VSG, Rick?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

A Golden Trio for a quick 9 after work on Friday...










Broke out a Indian Tabac Natural last night


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I dug into the Python bomb this weekend. I started with the DPG blue label; too strong for my tastes. Then there was a Partagas Spanish Rosado; this was a nice smoke. Then it was the Perdomo Habano Corojo - I don't think there is a more nicer looking cigar than this. It was almost a shame to set it on fire....almost. Very nice cigar. I then went with a Perdomo Champagne this morning; another beautiful cigar and tasted great. Perfect for the morning coffee. It was mild, but really packed with flavor. I need to get more of those.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> .........
> 
> Broke out a Indian Tabac Natural last night


Just wanted to say Toby that I'm extremely jealous of your porch, congrats again on getting it finished!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

The weather finally cooperated with me....

Enjoyed a RyJ Habano Reserve yesterday afternoon, first one for me and so far on my gotta smoke again list. Mmm, mmm, good.

Last night I fired up a Gran Habano Siglos 3, another winner in my book.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Perdomo ESV 91, short robusto at lunch and a Pepin Black, beli while finishing up work (in the garage). Gotta love wireless internet. Not sure what sounds good for this evening...


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Had a Gurkha last night.









Enjoyed a smoke with dad. CAO Brazilia for me and a Gurkha for him


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Its awesome your dad smokes with you! Real cool.

I'm enjoying a Monte Pascoal Belicoso... real good, lots of flavor, awesome construction and good draw. A little dry from the travel but I cant wait till these other ones sit till I can enjoy them.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Gotta love Monday's.... and the UPS guy. Fresh from the road an Esteban Carrera maduro mini belicoso. Now to put them to bed for a while. :smile:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Earlier was a 5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Enjoyed a RP Cuban Blend tonight that Jimmy hit me with. Great smoke, thank you very much Jimmy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

RP Cuban blends are one of the best if not THE best RP


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> RP Cuban blends are one of the best if not THE best RP


I agree completely.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Cusano M1 torpedo after getting home from the first day of school - this was the best part of my day!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Da Shark.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> RP Cuban blends are one of the best if not THE best RP


+1 They are awesome!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Cusano 18 paired maddy. Can't remember who hit me with this one. Sorry!! I just figured out how to keep who hit me with what organized. BBS??? Whoever it was, thank you! 

This is my first Cusano, and I must say, it's a great smoke. So far, I'm only 1/4th into it, but it's an A so far. I tend toward the lighter smokes, like iceman, and this fits the bill. Smooth, lots of creamy smoke, and tasty! I can't wait to try some more of Michael Cusano's vitolos. The aroma of the smoke is also high quality. Thanks again!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Graycliff 1666 Presidente that I got from Zito. A very nice smoke.

Thanks Papa Herf!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Cusano 18 paired maddy


I smoked a Toro Double Connecticut last night before sleep. I like the Double Connecticut better. Keep in mind that I am not a maduro kindda guy   And I think Robusto is better than Toro in this brand.

This morning, I smoked a Montecristo Afrique Ngorongoro 444 with my morning before heading off to work.

Just finished a Zino Chubby. Great mild cigar with lots of flavor.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked a Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru, 3 Siglos and a Graycliff 1666 today.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Earlier was a San Cristobal.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm smoking a Perdomo Lot 23 Natty.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang it.... and I'm not.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Was gonna sit out back and have a smoke after I had my boy, but the ex didn't get to pick him up til 9. Bummer cuz I didn't get to have my smoke...but cool cuz I got extra time with mah boy. Makeup date of tomorrow night :lol:


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 23, 2008)

*much better this time around*

I bought several Indian Tabac's from my local shop. These sticks came from his personal stash and have been aged about 3 yrs. Good smokes


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

A perfect night for a smoke down this way but I was detained at child birth class for the better part of 3 hours. Oh well....tomorrow is another day.



Python said:


> Earlier was a San Cristobal.


 This is amoung my top 5 fav's. Excellant smoke. How did you like it?



smokingjoe said:


> I bought several Indian Tabac's from my local shop...good smokes.


 These are just one of those smokes that folks either like or hate. I wasn't sure about these the first time I smoked one but quickly learned that as little as 4 months in the humi can really make these a damn fine smoke.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

+3 ice cold brews.... life is good!!! 8)


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Pepin JJ (white label) torpedo.


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 23, 2008)

Nash Cigars is our local shop and a couple of Saturdays ago the LaFlor rep was there for a special event. at a special deal I bought a few Coronado's and have enjoyed them.


Cao Brazil 
San Cristobal
Don Peppin Cuban Classic
Padilla 
Laflor Coronada
Padron


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

RP Edge maddy today - always good.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Had my first 777 by J. Fuego. It was nice and got a little stiff at the end. Had some issues with the burn and the dye in the wrapper... :x


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't had as many cigars as I would like while I'm home since it has been hard to sit upright very long without getting uncomfortable. Yesterday I felt good and went outside to enjoy an Icon. I like these cigars, but are not on the top of my list. Wife picked it out of my humi for me to smoke. Great day out yesterday for the cigar, overcast and not super hot.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked one of those Macanudo 1968 Last night at our mini herf...which was REALLY mini since Smokinjoe was a no show. I was a good smoke but the wrapper flaked on me about halfway...really ruins the experience when yer damn cigar starts falling apart.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night was a Punch Magnum (nice) and this morning it was an RP R4 Corojo; I'm really digging these, thanks to the BooBS!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier was a San Cristobal.
> ...


It was a good smoke but it didn't impress me like I was hoping it would. Then again it was a churchill size and I am really not digging that size right now.

It also could have been that I was hot as hell, sweating balls, feeling dehydrated and not in a good mood. So maybe it was just a bad time for a smoke. I do have 2 more of the churchills in my humi so it will get another shot.

I will have to try it in a smaller size sometime. I seem to get better flavors out of the smaller vitolas for some reason lately.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Met up with Dozenmonkeys today.. went to Stix and Stogeys.. Same place I met up with Anton...

I smoked a RP Edge Maddy... VERY good smoke, strong, lots of flavor butttttt perfect burn.. Not a single touchup either. Solid B+

Scott had an Oliva Master Blends 3 that he really enjoyed.. and on our way out he bought me another Edge because I was enjoying mine so much... thanks bro!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Padron Anni 64 today - I've earned it after three days with all the new H.S. students (256 in 8 classes) at school!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Right good rainy afternoon - RP Junior for a start, Perdomo Habano Corojo in the rain and a Perdomo Champagne to finish the evening.. 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Today was a whitefish bomb day. Earlier, smoked a Vigilante he sent me. Great smoke, blended by RP. Now, a Drew Estate La Vieja Habana Connecticut. I'm a fan of Drew Estate, and a fan of CT shade wrappers. This one has tasty Nic binder and Nic filler, making for strong tobacco wrapped by a mellow CT shade- my favorite combination. If it finishes smooth, this may be an A cigar.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Perdomo, Series P (sungrown). I'm all over posting pics now that CRider showed me the way. Thanks Chris.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

lol Old people :lol: 

I am now smoking a Cu*Avana. It tastes like im smoking some sort of pottporee...Poutpoure'...how ever the heck you spell it. Interesting flavor nonetheless


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Just finished it...Mommy smelled the smoke and wasnt too pleased with it since it makes her sick  No more smoking in the house for me...moving out in 3 days anyways 

HIGH FIVE FOR THE COLLEGE LIFE!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

fishr said:


> Perdomo, Series P (sungrown). I'm all over posting pics now that CRider showed me the way. Thanks Chris.


You're quite welcome man, glad I could help!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night, just to further baffle Stan, I had a Gurkha Vulcan. Great flavor but the draw was really tight. Kinda ruined it for me... :x


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

mangothebartender said:


> HIGH FIVE FOR THE COLLEGE LIFE!


Thats what im sayin... 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Oliveros 1927 toro this evening while watching the sun set *cue music*

Check out the review: http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 3459#83459


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm really happy with this AF Hemingway; this is fast becoming one I like to reach for!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Fonseca Habana Seleccion - damn these are good and getting better. Just the right amount of strength for me and a whole lotta flavor.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Perdomo Habano, Corojo


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight had a Monte Pascoal and a Royal Silk Corojo.. life is good :smoke:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Shmoked a darn good CAO Brazilian ( 4 x 38 ) tonight while reading for a class. Its been sitting at the shop for a while, as the cello was yellow, but it still held together like a champ! Very tasty indeed. I'm gonna add this to my "smoke again" list. :smoke:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

had a don pepin cuban classic tonight really enjoyed this great smoke


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On the way home from work I stopped by the B&M for a CAO America.



Then I got home and enjoyed a Don Diego.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

dartstothesea said:


> Shmoked a darn good CAO Brazilian ( 4 x 38 ) tonight while reading for a class. Its been sitting at the shop for a while, as the cello was yellow, but it still held together like a champ! Very tasty indeed. I'm gonna add this to my "smoke again" list. :smoke:


These are a great smoke and easily one of my favorites!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a Don Peppin Cuban Classic last night. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> Shmoked a darn good CAO Brazilian ( 4 x 38 ) tonight while reading for a class. Its been sitting at the shop for a while, as the cello was yellow, but it still held together like a champ! Very tasty indeed. I'm gonna add this to my "smoke again" list. :smoke:
> quote]
> 
> Try the 4x38 CAO Italia's and CAO Criollo too. Along with the Brazilia they are pretty much my standard mini/drive time rotation. 8)


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Try the 4x38 CAO Italia's and CAO Criollo too. Along with the Brazilia they are pretty much my standard mini/drive time rotation. 8)


It's funny that you say that, the Brazilian is the last of the 4 x 38s ive smoked. I actually bought both of the above at the same time and i've tried them both, but i definitely like the Brazilian better than both of these. The Italia was almost like a "kick in the mouth", i didnt expect this little cigar to be so strong. And i'm not a huge fan of the peppery taste that they both have.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Don Lino Africa. This one has about a year of humi time. I remember these being better, one of the few smokes that seems better off the truck.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

After breakfast i fired up this Tatuaje series P toro...I've read the p series is simular to the IV(Brown Label)Except they change the filler to 60% Med.and 40% Long filler,which makes this a milder cigar..Having smoked both the white and the red label now,it amazes me how this changes thing's...This is a great morning cigar.....Burn was great,no touch up needed...It's pretty much a straight forward cigar..The flavor does'nt really ever change...Which is fine for me in the morning. The sweet tabacco taste this stick gives off goes great with a cup of coffee..


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Picked up these today at my local cigar shop. Here's to a nice relaxing weekend  http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010353pd2.jpg


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Gumby said:


> Picked up these today at my local cigar shop. Here's to a nice relaxing weekend  http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010353pd2.jpg


Not a bad start...but what are you gonna smoke Sunday and Monday :hmm:

:lol: J/K man, real nice pickup for the weekend there!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm still new to I'm not up to 5-6 cigars a day like some of you might be heh. I wanted to try the new CAO America but they were all out. Looks like I might have to order a 5 pack off CI. I am scared of the San Cristobal though :lol: The sign on the box that the owner had said "Do not operate any heavy machinery or drive after smoking this cigar". 

Gumby/Adam


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

The SC is the only one of those that I haven't tried yet, I think...definitely a good selection of smokes.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked 1 San Cris... wasnt all that.. They need a sign like that near the Camachos and Edges :lol: 

But thats quite a lineup man... I'll just be pulling out whatever comes to mind in my humi.. Maybe go to tbe B&M and hang with the boys tomorrow for the OSU game!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a Gurkha Tiple Ligero yesterday. Not sure for this evening but I'm gonna have a hard time not smoking the Royal Silk from Madmike :lol: And since the season finally starts tomorrow: GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a JDN Antano 1970.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> Last night was a JDN Antano 1970.


These are one of my top two "go to" smokes. Great flavor, easily affordable, and packs a great punch.......I may need to pull one out for this evening. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > Last night was a JDN Antano 1970.
> ...


I agree, it is a great smoke!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Today, I had an RP R4 corojo, and last night it was a Gurkha Signature 101 Maduro. I enjoyed the first two thirds of this smoke, and really didn't care for the last third. I'm not really sure why; it seemed like the flavor just went away and I was smoking nothing.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gurkha Park Ave with a cup of organic serena blend from starbucks...

Thanks Steve


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoyed a CAO "Tony Soprano"; started pretty mellow, with a tight draw(this big sucker is packed pretty tight), very little smoke, and a beautiful ash. It picked up in the middle, and the last third was very good - it was worth the wait. A nice, medium-bodied smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like you got a bad one.. and there looks to be cracks between the CAO band and the Sopranos band underneath it


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Smoked a blondie tonight. I wanted a quick light cigar while walking my dog. That was a good pick for my circumstances.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had my first Exile tonight, courtesy of Papa Herf Zito. Damn good smoke, thanks Tim!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Sounds like you got a bad one.. and there looks to be cracks between the CAO band and the Sopranos band underneath it


It did have cracks, which showed up as I smoked this stick. Haven't had this happen w/ any other CAO. Sucks, cause they're not cheap.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Definately not Wilson.. around here they are $10-$13 a stick depending on the size.. that sucks too because those are really good smokes, it must not have been cared for properly before you got it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride in was a CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin).


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Enjoyed an AF Hemingway Best Seller the other night. Pretty good little cigar. :smoke:


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Smoked this perdomo habano today...Now i'm wondering why i have'nt smoked more of this...What a nice little cigar this is...love the wrapper!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Earlier smoked an Arganses of some type for a review for Randomhero
Pretty tasty stick even tho it was a mild one.









Now I am smoking a 2007 5Vegas Limitada
Not really diggin this one... just not my kind of smoke


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sat in the pool today on a floatie nubbing a RP Edge maddy. These sticks never disapoint me - always a quality smoke!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just sat down out back and fired up a 3 Siglos Torpedo, cracked open a Twisted Tea and fired up some tunes. Life is good.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

It is right good isn't it Chris. Good one here too. Worked this morning, went back in early in the afternoon and repaired a dog, back home for some course work on Ramcat with the weedeater, did some scouting for Monday's dove season opener and in and amongst it all burned a VS trip corojo mini, a Nub Habano and a very tasty Camacho '62 perfecto. 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> Sat in the pool today on a floatie nubbing a RP Edge maddy. These sticks never disapoint me - always a quality smoke!


Now that looks like the good life :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

riverdog said:


> It is right good isn't it Chris. 8)


Got that right man. I was runnin around all day so it's good to just sit out back with a stogey and relax. Gorgeous evening, got some new neighbors movin in that seem pretty cool. Got 2 more days of the weekend to go yet. Yup, it's a good night 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Forgot to add, my boy came out to join me and participate in some intriguing 4 year old conversation while I enjoyed my smoke. I don't think it gets much better than this to be honest...


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

lemme see...smoked a newish JFR(supposed to put the Edge to shame, but it didn't)...then a Perdomo Lot 23...was gooood...then later on the deck with friends i passed out Royal Silks for everyone....all were enjoyed immensly(spellcheck)...I'm drunk...was a good night.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

My RP Conny's came in from cbid!!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> Forgot to add, my boy came out to join me and participate in some intriguing 4 year old conversation while I enjoyed my smoke. I don't think it gets much better than this to be honest...


Great photo Chris!!! Got one of Caitie with a similar expression at the same age. She's now 24, graduated college, teaching and married and those pics of her at three or four still get me. And, god, some of the conversations...... But, here's the good news...... it just keeps getting better. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I know what you guys mean. There is never a dull moment with the kids. My 4 year old cracks me up all the time. 

BTW, I have seen a lot of mention of Perdomo Lot 23 and Royal Silk. Those must be pretty good sticks. Who makes the Royal Silk, or is that the name?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an El Mejor Espresso.

Today on the ride in was a Slow Aged 826 by Perdomo.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a CAO Camaroon this morning, not too shabby at all. Sittin out back waiting on guests to arrive, smoking a Alec Bradley 1997. Nice afternoon smoke. Damn but it's a gorgeous day today fellas!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Awful nice duty day. No phones ringing. No pagers beeping. Some course work and a Padron mini, Esteban Carrera maduro which tasted good but burned for crap, and an RP Junior always tasty and alway dependable. Tomorrow working the dogs on the dove field. Sweet meat and fine smoke. 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Spent the day with the family (everyone on my wifes' side)...*LONG* day! Anycase, it was all worth it because when I finally got home this evening I settled out back for a:









Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro

This one is in my top 3!!! Absolute top notch cigar.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home from work I had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Had a great day with the family and BBQing. Now sitting out back right now enjoying a Casa Torano with a Sam Adams Irish Red. Life is sweet.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Drew & his wife came up, spent the wholeafternoon out back grilling and smokin. What an awesome day. 





Had a Torano Reverva Selecta, La Aurora Maduro, Sol Cubano, Cuban Cabinet, and Royal Silk.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Chris !!!!!!!! I havent had a very good cifar weekend. Had a few some were good some were bad the only real saving grace was that little partagas mini that old salty sent me a while back thanks again that was great.... how do I get more.

On another note out of te blue my wife brings me home an alex Bradley Tempus.... But informs me she forgot that she bought it and it had been out in the hot car for a week. :???:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a good weekend enjoyed a Perdomo Habano, Perdomo Reserve Cameroom, arganeses Arganese Cl3, and a Perdomo lot 23. Just was trying to enjoy some of my favorite smokes before going down to NIH.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sat out on the porch in the rain last night w/ my youngest son, he with a Cuvee #151, and I with a Padron 7000. Rained like hell, which is unusual for Salt Lake City in August - but we had a great time with two great smokes.


----------

